# Cool Shroom!



## jkdub (Jul 11, 2017)

Just had an awesome shroom pop up. Any ideas on identification?


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

So, I have the same (at least it looks the same- but these are mushrooms) fruit that just showed up on some cork bark in a new viv. I will take it into the herbarium the next time I'm in town, but if it's a hitchhiker on cork bark (Mediterranean sp.) it could be difficult to ID. I work with professional mycologists, and LBM's (Little Brown Mushrooms) are terribly difficult to ID. Even native ones. Do you know where the cork bark came from? 
I doubt it's dangerous, but don't eat it (And I really doubt that was the first idea that popped into your mind when you saw it). Is it still there? Did anything eat it? Like springtails or maggots?
Much like herps, mushrooms are going through a confusing taxonomic era. Things that were considered close relatives are being discovered to be distant relatives or even completely unrelated. Mushrooms that bear no physical characteristics are being found to be closely related or even the same species. These organisms are billions of years old and began spreading about before the continents began moving. 
Now we have species from who knows where thriving in our vivariums. We're doing their work of world domination for them.


----------

